# puppy food for skinny adult dogs?



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

is it ok to feed a skinny adult dog puppy food? i am under the impression that the only difference between the adult dog food and puppy food is the fat content.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Not all dog foods are created equal. This includes Puppy food and Adult dog foods.

Do you know the reason your thin dog is thin? Is he a poor eatter? How old is he and how active is he?

It would be in your "thin" adult dogs best interest to have a full physical exam by your Vet with a fecal exam. Worms may be the reason he is thin that can easily be treated.And make sure he doesn't have a thyroid problem or other medical causes is paramount.

If he was "starved" then be aware of danger of letting him have too much food too quickly as he can get "bloat" from eatting too much too fast. 

There are safe ways to "fatten up" a "thin" dog but it should be planned and under a Vets care..

Follow the DVMs advice and educate yourself to read labels. And good luck to your very Lucky Dog!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Feb 15 2010, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886040


> is it ok to feed a skinny adult dog puppy food? i am under the impression that the only difference between the adult dog food and puppy food is the fat content.[/B]



As Cat stated, not all puppy food (dog food) is created equal. If you look at your higher quality dry kibbles. You will notice that the puppy food has a higher protein, fat, vitamin and mineral content. Since puppies are growing/developing thier nutricional needs are the highest. As they get older and less active, you will notice that mostly the protein/fat content go down as well and the fiber content will go up (mostly in senior and lite formulas)

What kind of dog are you refering to?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Feb 15 2010, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886040


> is it ok to feed a skinny adult dog puppy food? i am under the impression that the only difference between the adult dog food and puppy food is the fat content.[/B]



As Cat stated, not all puppy food (dog food) is created equal and she made lots of good and valid points. I would definately take the dog to the vet for a through check up first. If you look at your higher quality dry kibbles. You will notice that the puppy food has a higher protein, fat, vitamin and mineral content. Since puppies are growing/developing thier nutricional needs are the highest. As they get older and less active, you will notice that mostly the protein/fat content go down as well and the fiber content will go up (mostly in senior and lite formulas)

What kind of dog are you refering to?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

[quote name='


----------

